# Back in The Lake District



## thereyougo! (Oct 27, 2011)

I spend a lot of time relaxing in the Lake District.  Weather was a little better this time.  

This was from a few days ago and I hung around for the last light so had to walk back to my house in the dark.  But I think it was worth it.

Pentax 645D FA 33-55 f/16 3 images blended in Photomatix




A Langdale sunset by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Some from yesterday:

One of my regular walks takes me past this barn which always catches my eye.  I decided to shoot 4 shots to make a panorama to put the barn into perspective

Pentax 645D FA 33-55 f/16 1/25 Cokin ND8 stacked with Cokin Graduated ND8




Under Loughrigg by singingsnapper, on Flickr

I then got to Grasmere and passed this lakeside house:

Pentax 645D FA 33-55mm f/16 Cokin ND8 & Graduated ND8




Lakeside house Grasmere by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Just after the sunset I waited for the wind to change direction to grab a shot with a still Grasmere

Pentax 645D FA 33 - 55 at 33mm f/16 30secs with cokin ND8 and Graduated ND8




Twilight on Grasmere by singingsnapper, on Flickr

I continue to work on my photography and hope that I am steadily improving.  time will tell!


----------



## thereyougo! (Oct 28, 2011)

here's a star trail I took a few days ago in the Lakes.  The hill is illuminated by only a few streetlights as this is on the edge of a village.

Pentax 645D FA33-55 at 33mm f/9.5 30 minute exposure, ISO 100




lakes star trail by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## dots (Oct 28, 2011)

What are your likes/dislikes about the 645D?


----------



## thereyougo! (Oct 28, 2011)

dots said:


> What are your likes/dislikes about the 645D?


I love the definition and it's a perfect weight in the hand. It's big but no heavier than my 5D mkII with a 24-70 L lens. The file sizes are BIG. The tiff files ((16 bit) for these shots are 250mb each and the pano is 1.2 GB. You'll need plenty of hard discs!  The menu system is simple to use. The main drawback is the write times are S-L-O-W. not really surprising as 40mp RAW files are around 70mb each. The different depth of field  takes a bit of getting used to. It takes very sharp images. There is no live view but I don't really miss that. I find I use my tripod more which is mainly a good  thing.   Overall I love the camera it did have a sensor fault which meant I was without it for 6 weeks while it was in Japan. One of the most useful things is the double tripod socket which means with a second QR you can switch from landscape to portrait easily


----------



## dots (Oct 28, 2011)

Can you use legacy manual focus glass. Will that meter?

cheers,


----------



## thereyougo! (Oct 28, 2011)

You can use the Pentax 645 film glass and also Pentax 67 glass with an adaptor. My FA 33-55 is equivalent to 27- 43mm. You can get somebody these new and also second hand. The FA 75 is very sharp as is the manual focus A 200. The 120 macro which I don't have is reportedly extremely sharp


----------



## dots (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info_/intro _  i'm going to be reading up on the system. I'm aiming to move onto digital MF within 18 months to 2 years. Maybe acquiring some lenses before i buy the camera...new camera + old manual lenses.


----------



## thereyougo! (Oct 30, 2011)

A few more from the Lakes:


This is Stockghyll force, less than half a mile from the centre of the busy village of Ambleside


Pentax 645D FA 33-55mm at 43mm f/16 15 sec exposure with cokin ND8





stockghyll force by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Looking down Great Langdale at the start of the fall of evening


pentax 645D FA 33-55mm at 55mm f/16 0.6 sec with Cokin ND8 and ND8 Grad





Great Langdale by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 8, 2011)

Weather again not really on my side but took a few shots in the Rydal Valley


Pentax 645D FA 33-55 at f/16 at 43mm 





rydal valley_ by singingsnapper, on Flickr


further up the valley 


Pentax 645D FA 33-55mm at f/16 and 43mm





rydal valley pathway by singingsnapper, on Flickr


and a 6 shot panoramic


Pentax 645D FA 75 f/2.8 at f/16 and 0.5 sec





rydal valley panoramic by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 10, 2011)

That last set is really good. Especially the first one- nice use of the road as a leading line, plus the grey road mirrors the grey sky nicely.


----------

